# Perpetually Pregnant Nubian!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Today, according to what I'm assuming must be an inaccurate breeding memo, would be day 154 for my Nubian doe, Scarlett.

She lost her ligs on Saturday, 2/7 - only they came back Sunday. Lost them again Tuesday...then they're back a little again last night. She even had a small amount of amber gloop Wednesday. Her udder is full but not tight. Babies have dropped, and she's lost a couple dress sizes which I can only assume means they're lining up. I can get my whole hand under and around her tailhead. She's up and down all day, paws then rests, but still bright eyed and bushy tailed with plenty of baby movement going on.

So, what do you all think she's waiting on? LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if maybe she had a 5 day heat afterwards :shrug: 

But at least you know she has babies on the way!!! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

frustrating. But they cant stay pregnant for forever, though it fells like it. If you didnt witness the breeding it might be a day or so off or she could be waiting till closer to 160. who knows. I had a doe kid on day 151 last year :shrug:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

OH doesn't she know what she is doing to us???? :hair: Well....yes prolly!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my!! Just tell her she will be perpetually grounded if she doesn't have those kids very soon. :wink: :sigh:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

It sounds like she likes driving you crazy :hair: . My first one isn't due 'till around the 25th and I am so ready for that time to be here. I hate waiting to.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news Kate on your Nubie???

I have 14 days till due date - I am getting my kid fixes from you all - come on and spit them out!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

<<passes out>>

Still nothing! I swear, I bet my Pygmy doe, Becky, beats Scarlett to the punch! This is insane! I can't get over how wrong the breeders were about her breeding dates. I also am daily amazed by the size of her udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: hang in there.....I know the feeling.... :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I hate poor record keeping. I use fiasco farm's breeding spreadsheet as well as a goat diary and jot it down on a calendar. I've had computers crash and if you don't have a physical record you're screwed (sorry but true).

I've had MANY does shock the dickens out of me with how their udder gets bigger and bigger and bigger. And keep going! So hopefully she won't keep you in suspence much longer and will give you some kids soon!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She's waiting for you to go to town or run some important errand. As soon as you leave the driveway she will start pushing.
beth


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is her udder today. I'm happy with the overall shape of it, too bad about the big ole ugly bottle teat though. I was concerned that she was going to have one of those long udders with too much medial separation that look like two coke liter bottles slung together. I think she'll make a nice cross to my Nigerian bucks next fall.

I've been watching this darn doe for three, going on 4 weeks now...her breeders were wrong, wrong, wrong about her due date! Surely we're close!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Kate, I hate to tell you but I think she has a little more bake time. I would guess close to a week at least


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...she's gonna make you wait even longer. That teat isn't all bad...is it possible she had a single before that nurse just the one side?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:GAAH: 

LOL I know it...we all have given up...she's not even preggers, right? hahaha

She has always had twins...she's just a really high producer and her prev owners didn't stay on top of milking her out. Most of their does had a blown teat...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes it can be an overwhelming job if theres alot of other things going on besides babies coming. It is a shame though, she is still a pretty girl with a really nice udder overall.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am beginning to say the same thing about mine Kate. Shes also a Nubian. I have not felt any ligs for almost a week. Stop and start amber goo. Weird behaviour. We are running the gamut here but still no kids. Maybe shes not pregnant, just fat with an oversized precocious udder????


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

crocee said:


> Maybe shes not pregnant, just fat with an oversized precocious udder????


Hehe that's what I'm saying!

Last night we could already see a difference in her udder in just the few hours past those pictures being taken. She's also started a discharge AGAIN. Buggers. I will be SO happy next go-round when I have a real due date and know what this girl actually looks like before she kids.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have any change yet? We have gone back to clear/witish goo from the amber goo last night.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Not yet! I turned her out this morning, she went out, greeted all her other doe friends in the nursery pen...and promptly returned to her stall. Right now she's laying there stretching her head out and up, with her ears out to the sides. (watching her on TV) She's just faking me out.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She might surprise you with kids before the day is out! Wanting to be "home" is a good sign :thumb:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

I love how you changed you kidding stalls! They look great! ***Note to self when we build our new barn!!****

Oh and I really think she is just in heat. No babaies in there! Bwahahahahahaha! :shades:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Danke =)

Sheeya...someone on another board who obviously doesn't know who they're dealing with (VBG) told me her discharge was because she was in season. Gimme a break already...

Well...she has less than 48 hours to give me February babies. Heifer! She pees like every 3 mins when she's standing...she rolls her head over her back when she's laying down...her pooch is jello-y and gaping open...udder isn't quite tight. Ligs coming and going. I quit! (but I can't seem to turn off the barn cam...?)


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Kate, I think our 2 does have been talking to each other via long distance. We have the same things going on and still she lays there chewing her cud. I guess its a good thing I don't have a barn cam as it would always be on the goat channel. I really need this girl to pop as there is now a question on who's the daddy. If the babies are born in April, its my buck, anytime before that they are the neighbors SA Boer. Arggggggg more waiting and hair pulling. Someone get that padded room ready.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

helmstead said:


> Danke =)
> 
> Sheeya...someone on another board who obviously doesn't know who they're dealing with (VBG) told me her discharge was because she was in season. Gimme a break already...


Oh dear! :ROFL:



helmstead said:


> I quit! (but I can't seem to turn off the barn cam...?)


because your addicted, oh and thats a good thing :greengrin:

She does look "close" but we all know thats a relative term :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

now your sssssuuuuuurrrrreeeee there is babies in there :ROFL: :ROFL:

My girl is starting to make me mad also - and I know what day she was bred as I was there - LOL!

Hopefully she will have them this weekend for you!


----------

